# Wader advice?



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2018)

Can somebody give me some pointers on buying a new pair of waders? Haven't needed any in years and there are brands now i've never heard of. Have no idea what the difference between "King, stout, tall, and regular" means after googling as different brands have different sizing chart or no chart at all. 
I need a pair of chest waders( hopefully with a chest shell pouch), preferably flexible and allows at least semi-free movement. I'd like to stay between $100-200.
I'm 6'3" and 230lbs with a size 13 foot if that helps.
Appreciate any input.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 6, 2018)

Try and find waders with a welded seam instead of stitches, the seams with stitches normally leak faster.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m about the same size as you and have had great luck with the cabelas supermag waders. They come with a removeable shell holder too.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2018)

I've always bought $150 waders and catch them on sale.  Where and how I hunt I don't think makes a difference... I get about 3-4 seasons out of a pair before they develop leaks.  Snags and big briars are tough... I mean tuff! I have a new pair of hybrids (first pair I've ever owned) in the closet that I might break out this coming weekend... they sure wear good around the house.  They seam to allow for a little more mobility.  ???


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2018)

You being about the same latitude as me.....
I just got the neoprene from bass pro on sale a few years back. Redhead brand. I think they went about $100 on sale. I also wear a 13 and am 6'2" and 235.
I got the regular but my cousin got the "fat kid" ones and he had gobs of room for a coat.  Mine are tight if I wear a heavy coat.  But not uncomfortable. Just takes a minute to stuff everything in.

Never been cold and the boots only have 600 grams thinsulate


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh , I got a size 12 not 13. The redhead boots seem to rattle in a size 13 for me


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2018)

There is a company selling drake waders on eBay right now for $209 for the mst, plus $20 for shipping. I bought and pair and hunted in them yesterday morning and love'em. Very comfortable with tons of pockets and built in fleece lined hand warmer pockets. That's what I would recommend.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2018)

I’m like bama. Not sure about ordering then they fit. String I like the pair u talked about.  
I thing bama was asking about how well the boot fits what you order plus height.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2018)

stringmusic said:


> There is a company selling drake waders on eBay right now for $209 for the mst, plus $20 for shipping. I bought and pair and hunted in them yesterday morning and love'em. Very comfortable with tons of pockets and built in fleece lined hand warmer pockets. That's what I would recommend.



Kinda leery of buying stuff like waders off ebay. They are often secondary market and makers will not honor warranties if purchased from non approved sellers. 
I've about resigned myself to waiting till after season to find some. Bass Pro, Cabela's, Prairie wings, etc are all out of any that i like or can afford.
 This morning was brutal. With ice on the water the ducks flew by a mile high and didn't come back.
My redhead "Bone-Dry's" got so stiff that when i tripped on an underwater limb, i had no choice but to go down as i couldn't catch myself without throwing an arm down. Nearly impossible to bend over when its cold enough for ice.
Appreciate the help, guys.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Try Rogers sporting goods on line. There waders are good.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> Kinda leery of buying stuff like waders off ebay. They are often secondary market and makers will not honor warranties if purchased from non approved sellers.
> I've about resigned myself to waiting till after season to find some. Bass Pro, Cabela's, Prairie wings, etc are all out of any that i like or can afford.
> This morning was brutal. With ice on the water the ducks flew by a mile high and didn't come back.
> My redhead "Bone-Dry's" got so stiff that when i tripped on an underwater limb, i had no choice but to go down as i couldn't catch myself without throwing an arm down. Nearly impossible to bend over when its cold enough for ice.
> Appreciate the help, guys.



They come in the original drake box with the warranty card and such, I'd think they would warrant them but I'm not 100% sure. The company that's selling them has a 30 day return too. 115,000 + transactions with like a 99.6 positive rating, that made me feel pretty confident.

As far as boot fit they also have adjustable boots around the ankles that you can loosen when you put them on then snug them down, just like a regular pair of rubber boots.

I shopped around for a long time and am pretty picky about waders, wouldn't touch a pair with a buckle on the shoulder straps, so that kinda limited me in what I would buy cause there ain't a lot of them out there with that feature. 

I think they are some of the best waders on the market as far a fit and function.


----------



## BaldofPate (Jan 7, 2018)

The first 14 years I hunted ducks I always wore neoprene.  From 3.5-5 mm, 600-1600 thinsulate in the boot.  This season is the first I have worn breathable and it will be hard to go back.  They aren't for everyone, but I love them.


----------



## GaDucks2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Cabela's Men's 5mm Hunting Chest Waders with Thinsulate™ and Armor-Flex™ on sale for 149 AND lifetime guarantee... I've have excellent customer support from them on other stuff. Mine is alreay 5th season.


----------



## gbscott4 (Jan 12, 2018)

I switched it up as well this year to the Cabelas Breathable and they are incredible, could walk for miles without the heavy neoprene dragging me down and without sweating myself soaked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2018)

GaDucks2 said:


> Cabela's Men's 5mm Hunting Chest Waders with Thinsulate™ and Armor-Flex™ on sale for 149 AND lifetime guarantee... I've have excellent customer support from them on other stuff. Mine is alreay 5th season.



Looks good..... but back-ordered 6-7 weeks. 
Still, they look very nice and moved to the top 3 choices.
Really like the looks of the Frogg Toggs but very little in the way of reviews on amazon.


----------



## MuXi115 (Jan 16, 2018)

You cannot go wrong with Banded Red Zone waders. They are regular priced $330-350. Simmons Sporting Goods has them on sale right now for $269. They are worth every penny at that price. I've got 2 pair (insulated and non-insulated) or else I'd buy another at this sale price.

http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com/clothing/footwear/waders/


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 16, 2018)

bought the Roger's toughman 5mm waders last yr.....wore them in Arkansas last yr and Mississippi this yr in freezing temps. They have held up well and are very warm. Best $130 bucks I've spent on duck hunting


----------



## fastball_24 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Waders*

I agree on the banded waders.  I bought a pair 2 years ago and I love mine.  I have not had a chance to take them out west and put in bad weather conditions yet.  But I love mine I deer hunt in them sometimes when it is cold.  They wear extremely well.


----------



## tucker80 (Jan 16, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks good..... but back-ordered 6-7 weeks.
> Still, they look very nice and moved to the top 3 choices.
> Really like the looks of the Frogg Toggs but very little in the way of reviews on amazon.



The frogg toggs are great. I just retired mine after several years of some pretty extreme use. I went with cabelas this time and while I  haven't had any issues, i like the frogg toggs better because of the fit in the legs. They come a little higher under the arms than cabelas too, which I learned the hard way a couple of times earlier this year.


----------

